# Where can i get a drain fill/plug tool to remove the plugs on a 2002 gli vr6 transmission



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

Would schucks carry them?


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4450624
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=4139917
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...Tools/


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timfanelli01)*

all right thanks man. i found the thing at schucks auto parts. and thanks for the info the tranny flush should be a breeze. Good thing a import store carries the MT-90 all the other ones dont carry it in my area. and its cheaper than retail. 9 bucks a quart.


----------

